# Web Design Quote



## Satan's Bed (21 Jun 2006)

I'm currently engaged in having my co. website redesigned. It's a basic brochure site but will have quite an extensive product catalogue bult in - (no online ordering or anything like it). I received a quote from a company I wouldn't mind hiring but feel that their charges are way off (£10,000 Sterling for entire site - broken down at £400 per day) - I'm based in the north.

Does anybody have an idea what an appropriate daily rate would be?

Thanks

S.B.


----------



## Icarus (21 Jun 2006)

That is an absolutely astronomical price! Are they quoting you in old Italian Lire?!


----------



## paddi22 (21 Jun 2006)

Its difficult to give a ball park daily figure without taking into account HOW extensive your site is. Is there product photography to be redone? 400 sterling does seem steep tho.


----------



## ivorystraws (21 Jun 2006)

That's an extortionate price! Is there graphic redesign involved along with the development? Do they estimate this redevelopment to take 25 business days? What else do you receive in terms of ongoing support for this unrealistic pricetag?


----------



## Purple (21 Jun 2006)

Satan's Bed said:
			
		

> (£10,000 Sterling for entire site - broken down at £400 per day)


 25 days to put a website together, are they writing out all the code long hand?


----------



## SineWave (21 Jun 2006)

Find a site who's "look and feel you like". Write out the spec for your site based on this and post it on rentacoder.com.  It is difficult to gauge what you require from your post, but without shopping cart and with a fairly comprehensive content management system you could be talking +/- €1000. I am PM'ing you a recommended coder.


----------



## Satan's Bed (22 Jun 2006)

Thanks everyone - I thought it was a bit steep!


----------



## JazzyJeff (22 Jun 2006)

i develop quite a lot of sites and id love to ask someone 10K sterling to do a site...i can imagine what look they would give me!!

I know someone mentioned rentacoder.com but personally i know a lot of businesses arent mad about this as they worry about the long term things such as support and backup.  This is something a web development firm can provide you - but not at an initial cost of 10K

Satan`s Bed if you would be interested in an alternative quote or some advice then please PM me and ill see can i help


----------



## ivorystraws (22 Jun 2006)

Satan's Bed,

If you want to even consider this option to outsource your website design and development or just even want to gather requirements by viewing other people's web development projects, try checking out the following;

1. http://www.guru.com
Guru.com is the world's largest online marketplace for freelance talent.


2. http://www.smarterwork.com
Find Service Providers at the Database of Certified Service Providers


3. http://www.freelance.com
Freelance.com provides the fastest and most efficient means of identifying qualified professionals for project based needs or long-term activities anywhere in the world, anytime.


4. 

I've use elance quite a lot, not just purely for web development fut for graphic design and various engineering designs. Also, you can get support and backup from the vendor you choose to develop your site as I have have got this in the past. Just include it as a requirement in your spec.
Any problems or if you've any further questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## miju (22 Jun 2006)

to be honest satans bed that sounds like they've given you a prohibitive quote so you look elsewhere to get the job done.

when you say large how many products in the catalogue , providing no photography needs to be done or anything like that you should be looking at a ballpark figure of about 2-4k from a good developer (bit of advice for you here don't be tempted by ridiculous cheap quotes from students / developers as you pay peanuts your gonna get monkeys etc)

if you want i can get you in touch with a few very well experienced developers (i'd offer myself but i dont belive in pimping on forums LOL )

hope that helps


----------



## ivorystraws (22 Jun 2006)

I would advise to get a vendor that specialises or have previous experience in doing what you want i.e. redevelopment of online catalogue website. Having a look through some vendors portfolio's and asking specific questions will help filter out the inexperienced contractors from the experienced service providers. When you've sourced some of these providers, then filter them according to quality, price, timeframe for delivery and after sales service and support.
This can easily be done by contacting some relevant vendors or else specing the project out putting it up for tender on one of the sites outlined..... absolutely nothing to lose...  depending on how well you've detailed your requirements, it could very well work out cheaper and of an extremely high quality. Even if you put up your tender and decide not to proceed, you will have received lots of helpful information and alternative viewpoints from prospective interested parties.


----------



## ivorystraws (22 Jun 2006)

If you're not comfortable outsourcing the redevlopment of your catalogue website, you can always put your requirements to a few specific vendors (to get some estimates) as listed in the Irish I.T. Directory;


----------



## boskonay (24 Jun 2006)

www.creativeireland.com is a great source - it's the main forum for Ireland's web design (and other design) community. You could also try a hosting company that provides a site builder tool with the service - that gets you a free site, as long as you are happy with the template approach


----------



## heather (26 Jun 2006)

does a shopping cart add a lot onto the quote?


----------



## boskonay (26 Jun 2006)

It shouldnt.


----------



## Figment (29 Jun 2006)

A rate of 400 a day from a good design company is not that high.
It is  the period of 25 days to do the work that MIGHT be high but without looking at  the functional spec and design brief it is impossible to know.

If you are  spending that kind of money on a site be sure of the companies reputation first  before proceeding. I don't mind paying a little extra for piece of mind.


----------



## Satan's Bed (29 Jun 2006)

Thats £400 sterling per day - Almost €600!!! It was way out by any stretch of the imagination.

S.B.


----------



## Figment (29 Jun 2006)

Yes I realise it is sterling. Ask any of the high end design/development  companies in Dublin and you would get a similar figure.


----------



## ivorystraws (29 Jun 2006)

It is way out ....many of the high end design/development companies in Dublin may charge that but it doesn't mean it's acceptable. That's why many companies outsource, to obtain the exact same quality of service for a fraction of the cost.

Bottom line is this quote is way too expensive and not competitive by any means for any SME. 

As always, the advice is to shop around.... shop around the various design/development vendors both locally and internationally (online).


----------



## Figment (29 Jun 2006)

It all depends on what you are looking for and what you are getting. You  can get everything cheaper but not necessarily better.

As ivorystraws said, shop around. Find a company that offers the right mix of quality, service, experience and cost that suits your budget and needs.


----------



## bemoore (29 Jun 2006)

Hmm, I have a web design and development company www.bemoore.com.

Price does sound excessive. If you like I can quote you.

I tried rentacoder.com once to help me out with a project. Within hours all my sites were under attack from God only knows where, and I lost a day's work getting them all protected again. So maybe it's cheaper but cost is not only measured in money.

Bob



			
				ivorystraws said:
			
		

> Satan's Bed,
> 
> If you want to even consider this option to outsource your website design and development or just even want to gather requirements by viewing other people's web development projects, try checking out the following;
> 
> ...


----------



## SineWave (30 Jun 2006)

Hi Bemoore. 



> I tried rentacoder.com once to help me out with a project. Within hours all my sites were under attack from God only knows where, and I lost a day's work getting them all protected again. So maybe it's cheaper but cost is not only measured in money.



Sorry about the issues you faced with RAC. For all our benefit, would you be able to elaborate on the problems you faced after posting there.
It's just that over the last 3 years I have used it for 36 seperate projects, some big some small, and never experienced one issue relating to security.


----------



## ivorystraws (30 Jun 2006)

Yes, on a similar note, I have been using elance for the past 2 years with very satisfactory results but each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Keentoinvest (7 Jul 2006)

22


----------



## tolkarovers (10 Jul 2006)

Hi Satan's Bed,
I'm a freelance web designer with 6 years experience in these kind of sites.

Check out ww.greystonesitservices.com or give me a call on 0879783348 if you would be interested in another option.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## gallon (18 Jul 2006)

First I think you should get a breakdown of costs saying a flat 25 days is rubbish? Basically how many people, and mini project plan. So maybe you can remove luxury items. Also tie down your requirements early as changing your mind or them thinking something else will be costly (just like building a house)

Chances are the company has already developed a web-site like yours already (if they haven't then you shouldn't be going there) and 80% of web-stuff is re-usable (if they say not well I'd move on). 


From my experience the most time consuming aspects are graphics and if you want some kind of complex be-spoke functionality (a shopping cart is not complex) .

I use www.onsight.ie, they are very good and I'm sure could show you a portfolio. they have worked with on a number of various projects over the years, but are often quite busy. I'm sure though you already have hundreds of offers. 

Anyhow no matter who does it as them for a project plan and breakdown, including testing and roll-out. Also make sure ye are both both speaking the same language and any issues you have a documented, and both parties have access to this.


----------



## Killter (22 Jul 2006)

you might try buying a set template and fill in the text yourself? alot cheaper


----------



## finbarr (30 Jul 2006)

Hi Satan's Bed,
Not an expert but have got a couple of sites developed and most I have paid is €2400. Your quote sounds very dear to me!


----------



## Tahlig (3 Aug 2006)

Good news


----------



## bemoore (8 Aug 2006)

SineWave said:
			
		

> Hi Bemoore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Problems were - may have been coincidence but I doubt it:
1. Feedback forms were targeted for SPAM hijacking (OK should have had them protected earlier I'll admit)
2. Big increase in port scans.

Also, assuming you have a profitable website, how do you know you are not giving it to criminal gangs God knows where to work on?   I know it may be fine, but at least working with people who you have the address of and have actually spoken to and met is less risky IMHO


----------



## SineWave (8 Aug 2006)

> Within hours all my sites were under attack from God only knows where, and I lost a day's work getting them all protected again.



Conflicts a bit with;



> Problems were - may have been coincidence but I doubt it:
> 1. Feedback forms were targeted for SPAM hijacking (OK should have had them protected earlier I'll admit)
> 2. Big increase in port scans.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (20 Aug 2006)

Satan's Bed said:


> Thats £400 sterling per day - Almost €600!!! It was way out by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> S.B.


Most high-end Dublin design firms charge between €80 - €120 per hour. Average day is charged at around €700. I agree £10k is way too high but the daily charge is just about right (that's assuming they are a top-end company  )


----------



## wiggzie (21 Aug 2006)

i haven't seen any mention of the proposed technologies involved, so we can't really comment on the daily rate, but the 25 days 'seems' excessive - does this include them populating the catalog into a db? If so can you get someone else to do this? Have them build an easy to use admin console to populate the data, then get some students etc. to do the monkey work.


----------



## gc2006 (21 Aug 2006)

MAte I used to work as a web-designer, the reason  I stopped is profit margins are coming down. People will not pay that sort of money anymore.

Off the top of my head I'd say you are looking at (for a TOP quality site) something like £50-100 a page give or take. Meaning if you had a site with 5 pages ( contact, about, news etc), and 10 pages of a catalogue you'd be looking at something like 750  - 1500


----------



## Figment (21 Aug 2006)

gc2006 said:


> Off the top of my head I'd say you are looking at (for a TOP quality site) something like £50-100 a page give or take. Meaning if you had a site with 5 pages ( contact, about, news etc), and 10 pages of a catalogue you'd be looking at something like 750  - 1500



I know a lot of web designers and i dont know any who charge per page. Most charge much more then that.


----------

